# lightweight steel fork



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get a light steel fork?


----------



## Jonny Cycles (Jan 9, 2007)

Offhand I don't know of any production "off the shelf" steel forks that are really light. I know Waterford makes some fairly light steel forks for their bikes, and you could also try Independant Fabrications, Serotta, Seven, etc...
I think your best bet would be to go with a custom fork from a framebuilder. Here is a good list - http://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/framebuilders.html. If your into thread-less True Temper just came out with a new super light (for steel) 1 1/8" steerer, and Pacenti now offers a light 1" threadless steereer. Add a light crown and some light blades and you have a nice light + great riding fork.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*Steelman*

If I remember correctly, my steel fork was only a couple of ounces heavier than an Ouzo Comp when I bought my bike. You can check their website for more details, but I think it lists some weights.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I had a Gunnar Sport steel fork with 260mm of steel steerer tube that weighed in at 770g. When you picked it up vs a Ouzo Comp you could feel the weight difference but I never believed it slowed me down. It was a solid fork and I liked the ride better than the Ouzo. 

I had a Basso steel fork that weighed around 820g and it rode worse than an aluminum fork. It felt heavy and rode heavy. You should be able to get a Waterford/Gunnar fork for around $250.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

You'll have to have one build (or build it yourself). Any steel-frame builder should be able to make you a sub-800g fork with either 1" or 1 1/8" steerer. I just built a fork for my own frame with a full length (320 mm) 1" TT steerer, Richard Sachs fork crown and dropouts, and NOS Tange Prestige blades, and it weighed in at 789g. Not light by carbon standards, but very light for a 62 cm frame with a 200 mm headtube. As Jonny mentioned, you could go even lighter with the new PCD steerer, especially if it's for a smaller frame where you could cut lots of the butt off. Good luck!


----------

